# Bucks' Giannis Antetokounmpo to play for Team Africa



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Giannis Antetokounmpo's first trip to Africa will be a very special one.
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks forward was named Thursday to play for Team Africa in the first NBA game to be played on the continent, scheduled Aug. 1 at Ellis Park Arena in Johannesburg, South Africa. Team Africa will play Team World, led by Los Angeles Clippers point guard Chris Paul, in a game to be televised by ESPN at 8 a.m. (Central time).
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-giannis-antetokounmpo-to-play-for-team-africa-b99539578z1-316057001.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

A ton of size on that Team Africa squad.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624591997077053441


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought he was from Greece


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

ATLien said:


> I thought he was from Greece


But he's second generation African... Which apparently is good enough


----------

